
Kubernetes 1.17 Officially Released - SEJeff
https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/releases/tag/v1.17.0
======
SEJeff
New Features:
[https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/blob/master/CHANGEL...](https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/blob/master/CHANGELOG-1.17.md#new-
features)

------
SEJeff
Better link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21747817](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21747817)

